# Forum About Russia Politics  War after war, whether is new one? HISTORY REPEATS

## Oleg281

War after war, whether is new one? 
HISTORY REPEATS 
1812 + 65 = 1877 Falling Osmanli colonialism 
1877 + 64 = 1941 Falling of Fascist colonialism 
1941 + 64 = 2005 Struggle against totalitarian modes, 
 for democratization.  
You can look on www.genevo.org/p2i.htm 
Table 16.  
1938 the Munich agreement brought " the world to the Europe ". 
In 64 years army of the USA and coalitions will 
conduct antiterrorist operation, which has brought  protection against terrorism and peace for all. 
What else is necessary for USA and Europe to do to create final peace?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> War after war, whether is new one? 
> HISTORY REPEATS 
> 1812 + 65 = 1877 Falling Osmanli colonialism 
> 1877 + 64 = 1941 Falling of Fascist colonialism 
> 1941 + 64 = 2005 Struggle against totalitarian modes, 
>  for democratization.  
> You can look on www.genevo.org/p2i.htm 
> Table 16.  
> 1938 the Munich agreement brought " the world to the Europe ". 
> ...

 Silly mathematics. Those dates are so innacurate and the terms so broad that you could invent any number and claim that the world will explode and turn into a fluffy pink ball in 2006.

----------


## Pioner

Калинка, I think it is someone just advertising his web site.

----------


## Oleg281

> 1941 + 64 = 2005 Struggle against totalitarian modes, 
>  for democratization.  
> You can look on www.genevo.org/p2i.htm 
> Table 16.

 In 64 years the world community met international 
nazism and democratic colonization of the countries of the third world 
 and developing countries. 
The policy of colonization is doing by the countries where freedom of words is strangled,
 where you can't see communistic and socialist parties. 
London where there is a totalitarian not democratic mode acts as the ideologist of democratic colonization of the world. 
All policy in England is subordinated to one party  of colonialists.   ::

----------


## Oleg281

England runs democratic colonization policy,
do you hear this for the first time? 
Attack to London by Iraqi insurgents is possibly 
connected with their strategy of anticolonial war. 
Their calculation is connected with discredit of policy of 
London in Iraq and disengagement of English armies. 
For US government leaving of England from Iraq 
would be disintegration of a coalition and individual 
opposition to the world community.

----------


## Scorpio

> War after war, whether is new one? 
> HISTORY REPEATS 
> 1812 + 65 = 1877 Falling Osmanli colonialism 
> 1877 + 64 = 1941 Falling of Fascist colonialism 
> 1941 + 64 = 2005 Struggle against totalitarian modes, 
>  for democratization.

 Oh. "Magic numbers" again. How predictable.

----------


## Oleg281

64 years ago governments of the Europe convinced people
that barbarians live in Russia  ::  , now Asia. 
What in your opinion destruction of Iraq is justified by?  
War in Iraq goes against presence of colonial armies. 
If London refuse democratic colonization of Iraq 
and accelerate disengage of armies, political positions of armed
democratls  which are supported by London and Ankara will
weaken in Russia.

----------


## Pioner

> War after war, whether is new one? 
> HISTORY REPEATS 
> 1812 + 65 = 1877 Falling Osmanli colonialism 
> 1877 + 64 = 1941 Falling of Fascist colonialism

 What is fascist colonialism? I thought Fascism took power in Germany in 1933, and the occupation of other countries started in 1939.   

> 1941 + 64 = 2005 Struggle against totalitarian modes, 
>  for democratization.

 What about Eastern European revolutions in the end of 80-s?

----------


## Oleg281

About what international sympathy London asks? 
London tries to present attack of insurgents 
as world tragedy. Fifty person  was lost, whereas 
democrats divided people in Iraq and tens person daily perish. The world tragedy is played by democratic colonialists in Asia.  
1938-1945, London kindled war against new Russian type of the device of the state, as a result 60 mln.people was lost.  
2002-??, London has kindled war against developing Asian type of the device of the state.  
How many should be lost, your opinion?

----------


## Oleg281

To stabilize a situation in Iraq and region it is possible having revived 
the Iraq national state. An example in development of the state - 
achievements of Iran and other Asian countries. 
I offer some of measures below:  
1. An immediate deducing of armies of the USA and coalitions. 
2. Creation of uniform national army. 
3. Deportation of the democratic government. 
4. Giving authority to leaders of Iraq. 
5. The organization of elections of authorities. 
6. Payment in current 5 years for destruction of the state by the countries-invaders. 
7. S.Husejn's rehabilitation and clearing militarian captives.
8. Nationalization of natural riches for the term of not less than 3 years. 
9. Amnesty to participants of the armed pro-American formations.  
The USA and coalition can do nothing about it and then 
after a while new war begin.

----------


## Oleg281

::  Hatred is connected with democratic colonization, 
this is a cheap moral substantiation which 
colonizers are covered by.  ::    
Despite attack in London the government of England refuses 
to tell the truth about Iraq and garbles the facts. 
Without democracy the English government became profascist 
and conducts a society to demoralization. Truth is hided from the people, 
it is done to keep colonial financial streams.  
Why should other people suffer from the colonial government of England?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Excuse me, Oleg, can you tell me when the world turns into the pink fluffy ball?

----------


## TriggerHappyJack



----------


## saibot

The world turns into a pink fluffy ball when I say it does, seeing as how I own the ONLY working this-machine-turns-the-world-into-a-pink-fluffy-ball...machine.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

NO! IT IS A FLUFFY BALL! YOU LIE! DON'T LIE! I will track you down, and kill you. And if I don't do it now, I'll wait until you have a baby. AND EAT IT. And if you never have a baby, I'll eat your cats.  ::

----------


## Oleg281

You think how the Europe before 1938 - communism bad, 
fascism - good. The campaign on the East - will rescue the Western society. 
In Asia there is their own society. Terrorists are situated where invaders are. If to invade one more country terrorism will grow.

----------


## Friendy

> 

  Oh, what a cutie. I adore it already.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Actually, this Oleg guy is starting to grow on me... he is funny! He is like the duracell bunny, just keeps going and going and going!

----------


## saibot

Jeez..where are you from...Norway? 
Here it's the Energizer Bunny!   
This is the Duracell Bunny:

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   ::   :: http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~mcdevith/Bunny.html  ::   ::   ::

----------


## saibot

Hehe  ::   ::   ::

----------


## saibot

> Originally Posted by TriggerHappyJack      Oh, what a cutie. I adore it already.

 That's Jigglypuff. 
He's the middle in a series of evolutions, starting at the wonderful Igglybuff! 
Igglybuff   
Evolves into Jigglypuff   
Who in turn evolves into Wigglytuff     ::

----------


## Oleg281

Attack to London in a threshold of the summit of the G8, 
has broken a new wave of democratic colonization, 
has strengthened anticolonial resistance 
and became significant event in struggle 
with the international nazism and profascism.  
The reason of terrorism in London. 
Democracy in England is constructed on the basis of totalitarian 
control over the person. Therefore the society supports 
state policy and is out of internal political problems. Such society is used 
by the government for promotion of colonization and development of Mother country. 
It is not possible to defend antifascist and anticolonial opinions
in such system.

----------


## Oleg281

Terrorists who attacked London and terrorists which work under covering of London in their countries - are people with different points of view. 
Terrorists who are supported by London are armed democrats in their native land, they are helpers to 
London in it's democratic colonization, a treacherous column. London supports  dissidents specially 
to destroy other states and colonize them. 
These invited democrats regret about happened attacks to London directed 
against democratic colonization of developing countries and the countries of the third world.

----------


## Oleg281

Rigid administrative selection of persons who define a policy of the state, and ideas discussed in a society. For realization of these problems the society and its citizens are controled. 
In a totalitarian society there can not be equal rights for citizens, that we can see on an example of structure of authority in England.  
Ideology of terrorism is the anticolonialism. 
Against what ideology English government struggles? 
And what ideology advances? 
May be colonialism?   ::   Iraq?

----------


## Friendy

> That's Jigglypuff. 
> He's the middle in a series of evolutions, starting at the wonderful Igglybuff! 
> Igglybuff 
> Evolves into Jigglypuff 
> Who in turn evolves into Wigglytuff

 Wow! That's cute.  ::

----------


## Oleg281

I think, that the terrorism in England is connected with occupation of Iraq, 
and London does not wish to disengage armies because it is possible to get a loss of profit for the English companies in Iraq. 
Whether war will have been thrown to the territory of England?    ::

----------


## Oleg281

With falling of English ideology of military colonization in Germany (in 1945) and with growth of national-liberation movements, distribution of ideology of democratic colonization had become an answer to the challenge of  the epoch. U.Cherchill was the founder of the international development of idea. The essence of the idea consisted in creation of democratic elections on the basis of interests of colonialists. Financial resources and the advanced political technologies provided visibility of the democratic elections and a victory of representatives of colonialists. Now the erroneousness of Cherchill's idea as a tool for suppression of anticolonialism is obvious on an example of civil and emancipating wars in Iraq. But the English government won't be able to put  U.Cherchill to prison, he has died.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

> Originally Posted by saibot  
> That's Jigglypuff. 
> He's the middle in a series of evolutions, starting at the wonderful Igglybuff! 
> Igglybuff 
> Evolves into Jigglypuff 
> Who in turn evolves into Wigglytuff   Wow! That's cute.

 Hahaha! I can't believe I never checked this! Igglybuff isn't hardcore! In the orginal game there was only Jigglypuff and Wigglytuff, then they made "baby" Pokemon. So not cool. Only the retro ones are. Hahaha. I can't believe I threw away all my pokemon stuff from when I was little. That stuff is hardcore. <- Wearing his Pokemon shirt today. Heehee.

----------


## DDT

> I think, that the terrorism in England is connected with occupation of Iraq, 
> and London does not wish to disengage armies

 I think that the question here is: How may Iraqis want a Taliban style government? If the coalition pulls out now that is what they will have.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

hmm... DDT vs Duracell/Energizer Bunny Oleg281 
I wonder who will win?

----------


## DDT

Some how I don't think that Mr. Bunny will want to respond in a linear manner.

----------


## Oleg281

Englishmen have been put into frameworks of support of a struggle of colonialists, 
it is also democracy. It is the democracy refined from reality. 
The government of colonialists spreads nazism in a society, 
having delegated to the England the maximum right - to define destiny of people. 
In front of London there is a question: system democracy for the sake of safety 
in the interests of colonialists, or freedom in the interests of people and releasing 
occupied countries from democratic colonization.  
US government reflects with an interest
about what will be in  London, the center of world ideology? 
In fact if London fall, it will be necessary to change the policy.

----------


## DDT

See? What did I tell ya?

----------


## Oleg281

England which made so much for nazism, has remained out of work after occupation of the Europe by nazis. Hitler not only ignored interests of England but also "put to the place" his neighbour. To Hitler it was enough, and further - to the East. 
There was no second front. The England-American front was urgently opened and question about repartition of the Europe was rised then. 
Hitler's policy was based on 
political views of London in many respects. Hitler headed a policy of colonization. 
So " the policy of  pacification" actually was a policy of the consent with 
Hitler's actions, but it was replaced by policy of treachery to Hitler after, though 
ideological views of London have not changed.  
Iraq (2002) was disarmed and was ready to cooperate with the United Nations, S.Husejn was deceived, now terrorists protect the country from democratic colonialists.

----------


## scotcher

Anyone else think this bozo is posting through an online translator?   ::

----------


## Oleg281

1. The economy of Germany after defeat in the First World war was completely under the control of the English capital (reparation, credits). 
By 1932 Englishmen did not know what is more favourably for England - credits or reparations, and democratic elections passed under the control of the English capital. 
2. Hitler has won democratic elections owing to support of London. 
Money come also directly from abroad: English oil king Deterding, a friend of Hoffmann and Rehberg, supplied Hitler with currency on a regular basis (he gave 10 million of dutch guldens once). 
3 England never consider seriously to Hitler. Hitler was a hope as a force which is capable to control people. 
4 When war began? Was Czechoslovakia occupied after partition of Poland? England initiated war. 
5 Hitler was not going to occupy England. Hitler understood, that England is the leading colonial power, and England understood that there must be no friends in war for colonies. 
Military actions against England had inconsistent character. 
Luftvaffe never undertook concentrated attacks to the British radar stations, and they had huge value for defense of the country. Hitler counted, that having transferred bombardments on cities of England he will compel London to go for negotiations. Negotiations about what? 
6. The second front was conducted in Africa in trying to solve colonial problems. 
Only people's liberation movements and USSR battled against colonialism. For England the main thing was preservation of owned colonies and repartition of the Europe. 
7. 60 million person was lost because of a colonial policy of England which come to deadlock.

----------


## scotcher

Haha. 
So WW2 was all England's fault? Is that what you are saying? 
As a Scot, I like where you are going with this  ::

----------


## ST

Advanced Tactical Bot?  ::

----------


## Oleg281

Falling of pro-English authority in democratic 
protectorates approaches falling of authority in mother country.  
In the English society where there is a leadership of mercenary interests 
and concentration of authority at financial circles, 
colonialists represent safety from acts of terrorism 
as the basic condition of preservation of their democracy. 
Safety is provided by indifference to colonized 
people, unauthenticity of the information, neutralization of opposition, 
development of political apathy in a society, the statement of fear for the life.

----------


## DDT

> Advanced Tactical Bot?

 Yes and it must be destroyed!

----------


## Oleg281

England with the out-of-date antinational form of the board, being 
in a precritical condition, being nuclear empire, represents 
the basic danger to the world from itself. 
Danger is represented also by the foreign policy of England, loosening 
the peace relations, developing and aggravating political conflicts. 
Before disarmament of England, with a purpose of prevention of occurrence armed 
conflicts provoked by England, it is necessary to consider England as a possible aggressor. 
It is necessary to conduct defending policy as protection against English colonialism 
and to redirect weapons from politically illiterate conductors of war 
to their source. England should know that it will not avoid responsibility any more 
for kindling of war and for colonization. Disarmament of England 
and transfering all authority to democratic bodies would remove military 
intensity in the world.

----------


## ST

Well, at least he making small posts...What if someone makes more angry bot, which will make post about 1 Mb every 5 minutes...    ::

----------


## Oleg281

Main principles of English democratic colonization which invaders of Iraq follow by, Hitler  sounded 64 years ago. 
" We shall declare, that we are compelled to occupy, operate and pacify, that it is done for the sake of the population; that we provide order, communications, feed. We should represent ourselves as liberators. Nobody should guess, that we prepare the final order, but it will not prevent us to take to necessary measures - to send from the country, to shoot - and these measures we shall accept. We shall operate as if we here only temporarily ". 
After S.Husejn disarmed the country, and democratic colonialists occupied Iraq, Iraq insurgents use the remained means of conducting emancipating war - terror for emancipating the country. 
Democratic colonization goes to a counterbalance to own development of the countries of Asia. 
Using natural aspiration of people to an establishment of a free society, 
and backwardness of system of the state and local management, before occupation, democratic colonialists aggravate contradictions arising on this way, collide a society together to irreconcilable opposition.

----------


## DDT

Dear Mr. or Ms. Oleg,
        I would like to take this opportunity to request to withdraw from receiving your most fascinating and informing newsletter. Please take my address off your  e-mail list.   
PS. Shut the hell up!

----------


## scotcher

I've got it! 
I was puzzling over why this turnip might be so paranoid about_ England_. I mean, I'm sure _the English_ still think they are that significant and powerful, but I don't know anyone else who does. 
But wait! No, Mr Oleg is not 150 years out-of date, I do believe he is in fact talking about the great _Anglo-Saxon_ conspiracy so favoured of both Marxists and militant Muslims everywhere (not to mention the French), and the online translator he's drivelling through is corrupting it back into England/ English (or else, the Jihadi/ Marxist Leninist handbook he's copying it from has already translated it wrongly... that would be even funnier).

----------


## Oleg281

Similarities are not present, except for:  
1. In opinion of London in Sudetes in 1938 human rights were broken, 
and Czechoslovakia threatened the peace in the Europe. 
In opinion of London in Iraq in 2003  human rights were broken, 
and Iraq threatened safety in the world. 
2. London lobbied occupation of Sudetes in 1938 and Iraq in 2003. 
3. Military force in these operations is assigned to the most armed countries 
during corresponding times. 
4. Sudetes and Iraq had become the important strategic and raw resource. 
5. London shifts the responsibility for occupation on the countries-allies. 
Attitudes before the allied countries change. 
The policy becomes internal matter. 
As well as 64 years ago a priority policy of London is a struggle for 
human rights in the East.  
Does similarity comes to an end on this?

----------


## Oleg281

With strengthening a role of England in Asia and colonization of Iraq, the question about restoration the status of democratic Hong Kong and an aggravation of contradictions between London and Pekin rises. China a developing socialist country having complex times of perfection of a control system. England – country with aspiration of restoration of colonialism in the form of democratic and military-political in APR. The greatest danger is represented with idea of profascist disinformation by London and presence of nuclear weapon in London.

----------


## Oleg281

In the USA people supported ideas of Freedom during formation of a state system. With coming to international scene the government of the USA has changed idea of Freedom under influence of London to the doctrine of Democracy. Democracy has become the system of the modern control over the person in the hands of colonialists. In international relations it is a form of colonialism. 
Civil emancipating war in Iraq becomes regional movement of people and the governments for Freedom from Democratic colonization.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

чё?

----------


## Oleg281

Emancipating movement of provinces against England is connected with colonial 
form of board in Mother country. 
The English democracy which arisen in 13 century as the form of colonial board 
served interests of barons and peers, in modern England - to the same noblemen. 
Provinces are practically as dominions and protectorates. Struggle of English
provinces is conducted for free participation in government against
limited democracy. 
Development of English democratic colonization threatens also to safety 
of the world. The state with the out-of-date form of board where the lie can 
become the reason of war should not have the nuclear weapon.

----------


## Oleg281

Asia has appeared not ready to oppose lie and hypocrisy, 
therefore democracy in Asia is shown in the worst form, 
as imposing of colonial standards, suppression of freedom, 
destruction of culture and morals. 
Anticolonial war in Iraq is directed to restoration 
of statehood, free development of a society.

----------


## Oleg281

What form of partition of the world constant membership in Secutiry council of the United 
nations has? 
Constant membership should be replaced to elective. 
How the Secutiry council of the United Nations can affect an aggressive policy of 
monarchic authority of England possessing the nuclear weapon? 
England as discredited country by colonial policy 
and by occupation of Iraq should be excluded from Secutiry council of the United Nations and to become state without weapon.  
After attack to London, the policy of democratic colonization 
in Iraq should have weaken, but it has not occured. 
As politician Tony Blair does not consider that bears the personal responsibility for occupation of Iraq because idea of colonialism is inspired by the queen Elizabeth II?

----------


## Oleg281

The English monarchy, actively aspiring to influence world politics, finds the participation through English democracy - creation of the deformed negative information (as a freedom of speech), imposings of permissiveness (as freedom of the rights). Acceptance by a democratized society of English democratic values - without English system of the totalitarian control - decomposes the state up to a feudal-bureaucratic colony. With growth of movement for freedom and the truth the English society is divided into supporters and opponents of democratic colonization. Desperate effective resistance and migration become means of struggle for emancipating the colonized countries.

----------


## Oleg281

Basis of the constitution of Iraq offered by the USA is a restriction of the rights and freedom. Occupational armies cannot be in the territory of Iraq without free will of people. All conversations about the constitution of Iraq have no sense because there is no free Iraq. Acceptance of the colonial constitution by the state occupied by USA is a prolongation of a colonial policy of USA concerning to Iraq.

----------


## DDT

Oh you're back! Did you get fresh batteries?

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

Wait...since he's so anti-England. Maybe he was gone 'cause he was hiding after the terror attack in London.   ::   
Layin low... 
... ::  
...the timing kinda fits...

----------


## Oleg281

To establish the democratic government in Iraq 
english-speaking neo-Nazis occupied Iraq. 
Iraq became neo-colony. Civil emancipating 
war has begun. 
To make the constitutional democratic order, 
occupation of Iraq should become termless, 
the constitution is accepted for this purpose. 
The democratic government of Iraq serves 
interests of neo-colonialists in deliveries of oil to 
support democratic stability in the country.

----------


## Mea Culpa

Damn I think this person using a very simple translator for everything he types.

----------


## Oleg281

The basic question of the Iraq constitution is legalization and fastening of spheres of
influence, sources of enrichment in Iraq by neo-colonialists.  *Local authorities*, created by neo-colonialists, will receive nothing from such repartition, 
their role will be maintenance of stability, 
maintenance of tolerance to plunder of the country. 
Political dissociation of Iraq, while there is the absence of national ideology, 
is fixing in the constitution as democracy and refusal of freedom, and creates 
the Iraq democratic colony.

----------


## Oleg281

Terrorists-anticolonialists: 
Mohammad Sidique Khan,
Hasib Hussain, 
Germaine Lindsay, 
Shehzad Tanweer
Before session of the G8 in England, in the world ideological center of
neo-colonialism, anticolonialists development of democratic colonization in Asia was stopped by the life of four people, having begun anti-colonial resistance in England. 
After freeing Iraq the history will assess, giving names.

----------


## Oleg281

Colonialists have replaced ideas of Freedom to ideas of 
Democracy in the constitution of Iraq, having named Iraq Democratic instead of Free. 
Colonialists and their voters suggest Iraquis to receive Freedom by
a life?

----------


## Oleg281

After the Second world war, countries of Africa and Asia received 
independence which consisted in creation of controlled democratic modes. Colonies being released from military political occupation, were becoming under control of the Source of colonialism through financial-political colonization. Independent democratic colonies have not become the free states, the created democratic modes served economic interests of the Source of colonialism. Famine, poverty, emigration have become consequences of financial colonial political control. 
Using military-political pressure, London and Washington, through acceptance of the constitution, offer to Iraq to become a financial-political colony instead of military political control.

----------


## Oleg281

The basic long-term reasons of a rise in oil prices 
are still an inflation of dollar and occupation of Iraq. 
USA try to increase an extraction of oil from Iraq, 
for these purposes additional armed forces are sent. 
If US hopes for acceptance of the colonial constitution 
will not be justified  the prices for oil will continue growth. 
The second country of the world by reserves of oil, 
lives on the anglo-american grant from oil, received for restraint 
of emancipating movement.

----------


## Oleg281

The policy of the government of England has led to acts of terrorism in London. 
It is connected with occupation of Iraq and Toni Blair and Elizabeth's II belief 
in colonialism. Despite of internal problems in the USA caused by hurricane, 
policy of George Bush in Iraq (occupation of Iraq by means of 
the Iraq democrats who supported the Anglo-American neo-nazis, 
and by the European diplomacy) may be compared with ""velvet season" of
hitlerism, occupation of the East Europe.

----------


## Lynx

Well, America wants to control the whole world, first they attack Yugoslavs, then they want to attack korea because it has nuclear weapons..but then they decide that it doesnt and suddenly they decide Iraq has nuclear weapons, so they attack it...whos gonna have nuclear weapons next? or will there be another idiotic reason for war? 
Many people say Osama worked for US, he made the wars in Afghanistan and Chechnya and everybody looked at Russia, and said they sucked for defending themselves against Chechnya and Afghanistan, but then osama turned, and this happened.

----------


## Triton

Oh my... Now there are two of them...  ::

----------


## Oleg281

The colonial constitution of Iraq lobbied by the democratic government 
became the reason of growth of interethnic collisions. Such contradictions, as consequence of military colonization, are characteristic in other proEnglish democracies also. By means of the democratic government of Iraq, colonizers have directed the state to interethnic opposition, to disintegration of the state and colonization of separate areas.

----------


## Oleg281

Though the United Nations is the international organization,
it should work interacting with the regional organizations,
promoting creation where there are no of them. A priority 
of the United Nations is to finish the international conflicts, 
such as occupation of Iraq, instead of doing orders of 
Anglo-American nazis. If the United Nations is not able to 
solve the international problems - reform of this
organization will be just as dissolution and creation
of the organization on new conditions and rules.

----------


## Oleg281

Historical development of the countries, their entering to the international arena,
 is restrained by the ideological scholasticism of London and  Washington. 
Economic backlog of KNDR is connected with economic isolation,
created artificially by Washington.   London with the out-of-date system 
of the authority, representing threat to the world  by presence
of the nuclear weapon, shows an example of obscurantism,
 trying to limit development of Iran and to run the country to the Middle Ages. 
London and Washington have already made all this concerning to Iraq, 
authority of which shows senselessness board in the colonized country.

----------


## scotcher

Check this out:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/talkin ... 207072.stm 
Third comment from the bottom  ::

----------


## DDT

> Check this out:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/talkin ... 207072.stm 
> Third comment from the bottom

 How did you ever find that? 
Looks like he says the same stupid stuff there too!

----------


## Oleg281

Political scientists of London and Washington in Iraq and in the world have developed 
a series of PR-companies, directed: to convincing the public 
in an invented image of democratic authority of Iraq and the order established there.,
separation of the country and colonization.

----------


## Oleg281

Financed by London and Washington and created artificially
democratic authority support tolerance of people to colonial occupation. 
Democratic colonizers use educational backlog of Iraq –  it is difficult
for people to understand colonial ways of a robbery
by having little education.

----------


## Oleg281

Colonialistic coalition. 
Militarians from more than 30 countries were directed to a coalition gathered by London and Washington. 
The most part is made with the countries which left ideas of socialism 
(The CIS, Baltics, the East Europe, Asia, America). 
London and Washington successfully used instability in these countries, which 
has led to replacement of universal values by ideas of English colonialism. 
Other participants of a coalition can be named supporters 
or adherents of colonialism.

----------


## Oleg281

Spontaneous transfering of authority from hands of 
invaders to emancipating movement in Iraq can cause big
number of victims. It is necessary for regional and international
organizations to come into contact with emancipating movement 
to help with the organization of transfering of authority, to create 
system of amnesty to pro-American Iraq democrats. 
To not allow disintegration of the country into the North and the South.

----------


## Oleg281

The next large act of genocide will probably be emancipated
city Ale-Khaim, the plan of London and Washington may be
in concentration the guerrilla in the city for carpet bombing the
city. Emancipating war undermines colonialism of London and 
Washington. 
The basic centers of where the Anglo-American militarians are
located, are in areas of extracting of oil and Bagdad. Washington
and London hardly will throw large forces from protection of oil 
extracting on suppression of emancipating movement. More likely, 
tactics of suppression of revolts of Anglo-Americans will be carpet
bombing and retaliatory operations, use of the technical superiority.
Nevertheless, guerrillas can win, if their army becomes imperceptible.
Tactics of insurgents can become emancipating of the 
cities and transfering of management to national structures, 
without direct collisions with coalition armies. The main thing 
is that there would be no pro-American democrats in management. 
Probably, insurgents will be able to emancipate the country having 
created wide guerrilla emancipating movement. And how do you think?

----------


## Oleg281

Adolf  Hitler aspired to colonize the world by military occupation, 
Georges Bush – by democratic occupation. 
In 60 years, methods of colonization were improved- 
through involving the country into conflicts, demonization of an image, 
economic blockade, gambe on national interests. 
By these means London and Washington aspire to occupy Iran, 
to replace free development of the country onto colonial democratic. 
The answer of London and Washington to emancipating movement becomes 
increasing spendings on war and democrats. After attack to London 
colonialistic movement stopped, positions of colonialists weaken, 
but now revanchists restore unity of a coalition in Iraq, investing
more actively into the Chechen armed democrats in the Russian Federation. 
If after London, new anticolonialistic movements are created in Warsaw,
Madrid, Rome, Kiev, the countries-participants of a coalition, - they will
 receive the international resonance and make active new forces for struggle
 with colonialism.

----------


## Oleg281

The third capital of colonialism? 
 For London and Washington participation of the countries
 of a coalition  is necessary for a political substantiation of 
colonization.  After London and Washington the third active 
participant of policy of colonialism is the satellite of
 colonizers - Warsaw. 
 Warsaw took active participation in colonization of Iraq, 
 section on to sectors and the organization of oil extracting. 
 The president of Poland Alexander Kvasnevsky, his 
 voters, political parties support occupation of
 Iraq as mean of safety of Poland and the world.

----------


## Oleg281

The colonial policy of Warsaw is directed to destruction 
of the democratized states up to English administrative 
 units or states. Advancing the general ideas of colonialism, 
 Warsaw hopes that English-speaking colonialists will pay 
 to Poland for support of a colonial policy. Participation in 
 democratization of the countries of the East Europe, in colonization of Asia, 
 promotion to the East for Warsaw - source of development of its economy. 
 Profascist Warsaw is used by London and Washington as  key capital
 for expansion of front of colonialism in the Europe and the world.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3043330.stm

----------


## Oleg281

Cancellation of the pact of Molotov-Ribbentrop has become a mistake
at the Yalta conference about dividing of Poland, 
we would not see development of neo-fascism in Warsaw now. 
To where Alexander Kvasnevsky’s profascist government conducts
Poland, to final section of  Poland? 
In difference from Rome which has decided to confuse the public by
leading out armies from Iraq, Warsaw never refused 
from colonization in structure of London and Washington and also does
obstacles to leading out armies of the countries of a coalition.

----------


## Oleg281

The role of Poland in world politics is difficult for overestimating: 
the major participant of NATO, the basic advanced post of democratization 
of the East Europe and the East, the main player  on the territory
of the democratized countries. 
To all of it Warsaw is obliged to London and Washington, 
who give support to the profascist polish  governments. Warsaw 
entered with armies into Iraq without sanctions of the United Nations. 
London, Washington, Warsaw hope for prolongation of the mandate 
Security Council of the United Nations on occupation of Iraq. Colonialists
will put maximum efforts before session of the Security Council
of United Nations to keep the control over the occupied Iraq. 
The main task for colonialists before session of Security Council 
of the United Nations, is conducting war on destruction 
of emancipating movement, strengthening of authority of deputies 
by democratic orders and the colonial constitution, 
payoff and pressure on Security Council of the United Nations.

----------


## Oleg281

It is necessary for emancipating of Iraq:  
1. Emancipating movement and emancipating 
struggle both in Iraq and in the coalition - London, Washington, 
Warsaw and in other participants of a coalition.  
2. High prices for oil as the consequence of occupation of Iraq.  
3. Strengthening of the government in the countries of the world, 
integration for development of economy, arming of the countries and 
regions for protection against colonialism.  
4. Participation of the United Nations in preparation of leading
out of occupational armies from Iraq, to preparation for deportation
of the democratic government, to transfering of authority to the
national government.

----------


## Oleg281

On what insurgents hope for, blowing up
english-speaking pacification? 
Iraq is destroyed, it is plundered and there is a question
to Iraquis what to chose - to go to work for colonialists or
to struggle for uniform and free Iraq?

----------


## Oleg281

Colonialists and their supporters do not trust 
in the future and obstruct spreading of freedom.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

It just keeps going and going and going and going ang going and goi---

----------


## Oleg281

People of Iraq can win colonialism if to rally 
around anticolonialistic policy of sunnits. 
Sunnites and their supporters conduct a policy of free 
and whole Iraq. In the constitution of Iraq should be reflected 
Universal values - Iraq is the whole and free 
multinational country, is not someone’s colony 
and does not accept any forms of colonialism in internal 
and external relations. 
Duty of the citizen of the country is to protect the country from 
colonialism.

----------


## DagothWarez



----------


## Oleg281

There should not be indulgences at the court against the international neo-nazism 
and colonialism to the responsible persons, governments and countries who left 
occupational armies in Iraq after the termination of "mandate" in December, 2005. 
The United Nations do not carry out the primary goal any more - preservation 
of the world. One countries try to dictate or impose conditions to other countries. 
It will lead only to war. In the United Nations there is no equality and decisions
do not reflect opinion of the world community. The United Nations will support 
relative stability of colonialists for some time and will be abolished after. 
The United Nations substitute the reality  in Iraq and hides political 
information. In the world there is no validity in international attitudes, 
London and Washington try to involve Moscow into support of occupation, 
as the help in restoration of Iraq. The help is necessary in formation 
of authorities which reflects interests of free and whole state. 
Emancipating movement of Iraq constrains spreading colonialism 
worldwide. Regional organizations which operate constantly and reflect ideology
of freedom and anticolonialism of the countries, could be the political body
constraining colonialism.

----------


## chaika

АУУУ МОДЕРАТОРЫ!! ВНИМАНИЕ! 
Ради Бога. Удалите этот тред и забаните отправителя! Если откажете, по крайне мере заставите ему писать на грамматическом английским. Не только я буду благодарен.

----------


## N

> Ради Бога. Удалите этот тред и забаните отправителя!

 Ду ну... если грохнуть - то ЭТО всё может расползтись по всему форуму. А так компактненько в одном месте и потому безобидненько. А удалить можно когда чел выдохнется.

----------


## Oleg281

Protest performances of administrative sectors of  England 
deprived of civil rights grow in England and all is more difficult
 to colonial government to pacify it by ‘gifts’ from London. 
Washington’s financial problems grow day by day because of 
corporate control system constructed on deceits and 
frauds. All this is a consequence of burdens of colonization of Iraq. 
London and Washington continue to remain dictators 
and oppose equality in the international relationships.

----------


## Oleg281

The enemy of London – people of Iraq
 obstruct colonisation of Iraq. 
And while it is not won, London 
creates and invents set of reasons
 for continuation of colonization.  
Emancipating movement in Iraq 
More and more contacts to support 
of the anticolonialistic organizations. 
The international unity in struggle with 
colonialism will make the world free.   ::

----------


## Oleg281

Occupation of Bagdad and establishment of  politically-
-technological colonial regime is the loss of freedom for Iraq. 
The burden of war is very often burdened by weather disasters. 
So for Adolf Hitler heavy test for colonization of  the USSR was
a cold winter. It is necessary to overcome weather disasters for
the economy of colonialists of Georges Bush in their own territory.
The basic outcome of war was solved as a rule in fights and battles.
Arms and expansion of guerrilla movement will become solving in
emancipating of Bagdad and Iraq.  
The earlier occupation will end, the easier will be to settle
postcolonial contradictions. The longer occupation will last,
the stronger will be the punishment of those whose rights
have been broken.

----------


## Friendy

> Check this out:
> ...

 And this   ::   http://67.19.188.242/index.php?content_ ... d_id%3D181

----------


## Oleg281

I on the side of sunnites   ::  
Sunnites do not go to any tender on colonization of Iraq, 
having chosen struggle for unity of the country and freedom.
Colonialists still never left the countries by their own will.

----------


## Oleg281

Anticolonialistic movement, demands on leading out of armies from 
 Iraq, notwithstanding that English-speaking occupation destroys
 terrorists more and more. Anticolonialistic resistance grows in Iraq. 
Formed  separate guerrilla groups, not always have an opportunity 
 to contact the central bodies of  insurgent movement
 and conduct emancipating war by forces available to them.  
 It is necessary to destroy the truth to continue colonization of Iraq.
Do Englishmen are able to mock and kill? 
You should not answer as it can break the law.

----------


## Oleg281

Washington and London in struggle against Iran and 
сolonizing Asia will try to keep or 
to lower oil prices in October-November. 
The primary goal of colonialists is to destabilize 
economy of the countries of Asia and to compel 
them to follow conditions of colonialists. 
Probably, it will be somehow possible to resist 
it with the unity of anticolonialistic resistance.

----------


## Dogboy182

Oleg. 
Did anybody ever tell you that...  
YOU ARE BORING AS HELL!??!?!?!?!?!

----------


## Oleg281

The NATO becomes stronger in Iraq.  
Historical forecasting of the Third world war:  
War will last  approximately up to the middle of 2007.  
Economic pressure upon Iran and intimidation will not lead to
success, then Washington attack Iran (with forces of a coalition 
and the enlisted Iraquis) as the action of intimidation 
(struggle against terrorism), that becomes the beginning of war. 
The countries of Asia, China, Russia, India will intercede for Iran. 
The army of China and allies will clear Asia from armies of
Washington and London and other colonialists up to Israel. 
Right at the beginning of war a number of the countries 
will leave colonialistic coalitions. Some nuclear rockets
 will not reach purposes, will be brought down in deserted areas. 
There will be an explosion of a nuclear bomb caused by unknown
reasons in the USA, that will serve as an occasion to revolution
and the termination of war. The government will be replaced
in Washington, and the economy of the USA will work 
on payment of reparations. 
England as the state will cease to exist.  
May be all will be differently?

----------


## Oleg281

Occurrence of Israel is connected to decisions of the United Nations. 
Relations of the new state and the United Nations comes to an end on it. 
Israel ignoring the United Nations, builds the state, learning from
London and Washington. Expropriation of ground areas
and segregation become the basic idea. Englishmen led through
the United Nations new territorial formation - the sector, 
not natural formation in the history, as the London idea
of colonization of the country into territories under mandates
controlled by militarians or deputies.  * Sector*  - the modern invention of colonialists 
for transformation of people into breeding formation, herd. 
The idea of sectors actively develops in Iraq. 
The primary goal of colonialists in Iraq - strengthening of  management
of sectors simultaneously with formal local managements. 
--------------------------------------------------------------
You should not politicize,
 if do not want authority to trust you,
 because you can act illegally.  
 The best goods are made by corporations.

----------


## Oleg281

Ideological mistake of London and Washington
is in that they refused propagation of
democratic principles of colonization. 
English-speaking colonialists hardly can 
offer Iraq other ideology - freedom, 
because their army is occupational.

----------


## Oleg281

Adolf Hitler and London wished to lead the world into slavery. 
Georges Bush and London wish to lead the world into the Middle Ages.  
The constitution "will legalize" colonization of Iraq. 
Emancipating movement, failure of colonialistic 
constitution will accelerate leading out occupational
democratic coalition.  
Before voting under the constitution of Iraq, 
colonialists of London and Washington face problems
to suppress and neutralize opponents and the massed
propagation of support of colonialistic constitutions.

----------


## Dogboy182

Hey TOP BRASS. Can you lock this up?

----------


## DDT

I second the motion!  
It is getting rather tiresome. He won't even dialog.

----------


## Dogboy182

> I second the motion!  
> It is getting rather tiresome. He won't even dialog.

 
It's worse than a meeting at the UN.

----------


## DDT

Thanks to Red Dwarf I now know that Oleg rhymes with Smeg. http://www.afn.org/~afn15301/dwarf.html

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You know, you don't HAVE to read his posts... Just ignore the topic, it is surprisingly easy  ::

----------


## DDT

I don't read the smeg's posts. I only come here when someone else posts.  
How about we give him his very own Heading?

----------


## Oleg281

Does colonial policy, of London and Washington,
cause political terrorism?  
Will millions of terrorists rise after Osama Ben Laden 
to the struggle for freedom with development of a society?  
Of what kind will be the turn of colonialists of London and Washington 
from colonial democracy to dictatorship, terror and reprisals?

----------


## Oleg281

Political steps of Washington and London 
are directed to a respite, caused 
by complexities of colonization of Iraq and 
by hurricane. 
Conducting colonization to Asia, London and Washington 
promote natural association of the countries, 
forming modern Caliphate as the form of development 
and collective safety.

----------


## Oleg281

The international isolation of Iraq, Saddam Hussein’s overthrow,
 search of weapon of mass defeat, struggle against terrorism 
and fundamentalism, democratic elections, the constitution 
 - all this are tools for the colonizations of Iraq.  
1)Do you consider Iraq the example of democracy? 
2) What are the basic ideological differences 
between Georges Bush's democracy and 
" new world order " of Adolf Hitler?

----------


## Oleg281

Will the referendum about the Iraq Constitution
be conducted in prison of people? 
If Iraq people vote against the Constitution, 
this will complicate colonization of Iraq. 
Using the control over authority, colonialists 
are going to accept the Constitution by hook
or by crook ,as the document that confirms 
the consent of people with colonization, 
for the international community.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

YOU HAVE CONVINCED ME. I AM NOW YOUR ZOMBIE. PLEASE COMMAND ME.

----------


## mike

If you look at the overall message Oleg writes each time you will notice each line is short and roughly the same length.  I think he is not writing crazy political messages at all, but rather is composing crazy political poetry.  I'm going to give it a try.  I hope you enjoy the following Oleg-inspired haiku: 
In sixty-four years
Coincidences occur
I have much free time 
Colonialists
And totalitarians
All is cured:  Time Cube!

----------


## Friendy

> I think he is not writing crazy political messages at all, but rather is composing crazy political poetry.

  lol, you make sharp observations as usual, Mike, the resemblance to poetry is really great.  

> I'm going to give it a try.  I hope you enjoy the following Oleg-inspired haiku: 
> In sixty-four years
> Coincidences occur
> I have much free time 
> Colonialists
> And totalitarians
> All is cured:  Time Cube!

  That was great. I wonder if Oleg will appreciate it.  ::

----------


## DDT

Yes, that was a good observation but my guess is that Oleg does not speak English and will not apreciate poem.

----------


## Friendy

> Yes, that was a good observation but my guess is that Oleg does not speak English and will not apreciate poem.

 I've been thinking about how Oleg could use an online translator and how funny it would come out but then I decided that I would like to translate it myself. I don't think I have a good feel of haikus but I'll do it anyway: 
Через шестьдесят четыре года
Всё повторяется
Свободного времени много у меня 
Колонисты
И тоталитаристы
Всё излечивается: Куб Времени!

----------


## Oleg281

In 1938 when Poland was under the reflected shine of power
of Germany, the Europe had seen, that Poland hastened 
to grasp the share in plunder and ruin of Czechoslovakia. 
Times vary – customs vary, now profascist democratic
Warsaw defends their share during plundering and ruining 
of Iraq in the union with English-speaking colonialists.  
How the Constitution will protect Iraq?

----------


## Friendy

DDT, you win.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

My ode to Oleg: 
To dictator the Iraq,
war colonists shall be shown,
Like Germany under flak,
imperalist China will moan.

----------


## DDT

Maybe this would be a good thread to hide out in. We could say bad and nasty things about everyone from here and Administration MR would never find out. They could never ban us. We would be INVINCIBLE!!

----------


## mike

I think I found the source of Oleg's information.  It's an online Nostradamus quatrain generator that you can find in Google. 
Triremes full of captives of all ages
Appearing at the time of the great games of slaughter
It will be seized and plunged into the Vat
Then wars will start anew  
For forty years the rainbow will not appear
In the path of the hollow mountains
The arid earth will grow more dry
His blood is poisoned in the sacred chalice 
The new city contemplating a condemnation
That they will be the authors of a great conflict
Their two vassals rebel against them
So that on the left hand there will be great affliction  
I also found the following on Oleg's website.  It's from a book he is writing about global hegemony and neoconservative administrative policies: 
Mine's a tale that can't be told,
My freedom I hold dear;
How years ago in days of old
When magic filled the air,
T'was in the darkest depths of Mordor
I met a girl so fair,
But *Gollum* and the evil o-one crept up
And slipped away with he-er, he-er, he-er, j'eah

----------


## DDT

From the fourth album, right?

----------


## mike

No, I believe it was on the second.  The fourth one had Battle of Evermore

----------


## Oleg281

Being far from people, governments of national democrats can’t offer 
a new social prospects of development to society. Radical antinational 
ideas grow more and more in authority as means to distract people
from its transformation into a slavish condition. Society is being openly
offered moral degradation and support of colonialistic ideologies. 
Support of colonization of Iraq, moral decay becomes a part of not only 
culture, but also of religion. Such parties in power and the governments
as in London and Washington go to any shifts and a deceit, making fools 
of people for keeping the privileges and authority.

----------


## Oleg281

War  is necessary first of all for the 
Great Britain, got used to live using colonies. 
Made fool the English society has turned 
into democratic zombi, representing value of
democracy above freedom.  
The USA is supporting corruption in Iraq 
because corruption supports their 
authority.  
The USA will not arm Iraq, because
there is a risk of freeing Iraq.  
The future of Iraq depends on
aspiration of its people 
to freedom and from their struggle with modern 
English colonialism and slavery.  
Democracies in the world exist on
degradation of the person and replacement of 
ideological values by
material culture.  
Colonization of the countries is covered by 
democratic and antiterrorist propagation.

----------


## ST

Four years have passed since tha mortal armies banded together, and stood united against the might of the Burning Legion.
Though Azeroth was saved, the tenuous pact between the Horde and the Alliance has all but evaporated. *
The drums of war....thunder....once again.*

----------

